# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  "Злоупотребление авторитетом Прабхупады"

## Kasturika d.d.

_Сатсварупа дас Госвами «Величие Шрилы Прабхупады».

выдержки из главы_ _«Злоупотребление авторитетом Прабхупады»._

 Чем больше мы начинаем ценить Прабхупаду, тем больше нам следует изучать и входить в тонкости служения ему…
 Все мы почитаем Прабхупаду, но, стараясь служить ему со всей тщательностью, на практике мы имеем дело как с постижением тонкостей служения, так и с сорняками. Злоупотребления авторитетом Прабхупады могут быть различные: например, если мы неправильно цитируем его слова, приводим его высказывания в качестве подтверждения чему-то сомнительному в противовес утверждениям, часто встречающимся в его книгах и лекциях, используем изречения Прабхупады в "проповеди" другим преданным, преследуя при этом личные интересы, или же пытаемся имитировать поведение Прабхупады с целью иметь для себя от этого авторитет.

 Искажение того, что говорил Прабхупада часто совершается непреднамеренно, но, возможно, именно от этого непреднамеренного искажения избавиться нашему Движению труднее всего. Иногда преданные ссылаются на что-то, как на слова Прабхупады, хотя, в действительности, он ничего подобного не говорил. Зачастую новые преданные принимают на веру любые слова, подкрепленные фразой: «так сказал Прабхупада», хотя звучащее при этом изречение лишено какой бы то ни было достоверности.

 Единственная возможность избежать этого искажения – повторять только те истории, о которых вы сами читали либо в книгах Прабхупады, либо в авторитетных произведениях о нем. Если вы не уверены в происхождении цитаты, которую слышите, то поинтересуйтесь об этом у говорящего. А если вам не называют заслуживающий доверия источник, будет более надежным данную историю не пересказывать.

 Шрила Прабхупада был в курсе того, что его ученики искажают его цитаты. Ему постоянно приходилось рассеивать сомнения, порождаемые слухами: что вот-вот начнутся преследования со стороны полиции и санкиртана прекратится _(письмо Говинде, Бомбей, 8.05.74),_ что его Гуру Махарадж – это одна из восьми _сакхи_ (подружек Кришны _(письмо 69-1-27)_), что наступит всеобщая депрессия, а затем начнется ядерная война _(письмо Шукадеве, Бомбей, 24.11.74)_ или что в ИСККОН не будет бракосочетаний _(письмо Омкаре, Вриндаван, 2.09.75)_ – все эти заявления были основаны на том, что, якобы, «так сказал Прабхупада».
 Однажды во время лекции на Бауэри один из новых учеников Прабхупады (м-р Пауль) сказал: «Свамиджи, я знаю, что, когда вы вели семейную жизнь, у вас было 20 детей». Прабхупада ответил, что у него не было двадцати детей, и недоумевал – откуда у этого человека такая информация. Приводя этот пример, Прабхупада говорил, что лучше слушать, что говорит человек сам о себе, чем о нем от кого-то. 

 Кроме полного искажения слов Прабхупады, можно взять какое-то его изречение, сказанное при определенных обстоятельствах, и приводить его в качестве важного свидетельства, даже если данное высказывание не совпадает с тем, что Прабхупада обычно говорил по этому поводу. Заявлять: «Так сказал Прабхупада», хотя в действительности, он не раз говорил обратное, - значит злоупотреблять его авторитетом. 
 Абсолютные наставления Шрилы Прабхупады _(маха-вакья)_ содержатся в его книгах. Если мы слышим какие-то другие высказывания Прабхупады, то нам следует обратиться к его книгам и посмотреть, что в них говорится по интересующим нас темам. Надо постараться определить, какие высказывания _маха-вакья,_ а какие были сделаны с учетом времени и обстоятельств.

 Высказывания _маха-вакья_ не обесценивают другие слова Прабхупады, но, научившись видеть различия, мы будем уверены в том, что представляем главные наставления Прабхупады.
(продолжение следует)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" Есть немало высказываний, приписываемых Прабхупаде, достоверность которых сомнительна. Например, мы часто слышим, как преданные, защищая идею необходимости развития _варнашрамы,_ приводят как высказывание Прабхупады слова о том, что он завершил только 50 процентов своей работы. Но откуда взялось подобное утверждение? В "Шрила Прабхупада-лиламрите" мы читаем следующее: 

Все мы собирались вместе, Шрила Прабхупада. Мы хотим, чтобы вы оставались и руководили этим движением, а также чтобы вы закончили "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Мы говорили о том, что вы должны остаться по крайней мере ещё на 10 лет. Вы завершили лишь 50 процентов вашей работы.
 Шрила Прабхупада слушал очень внимательно, но когда Брахмананда сказал "пятьдесят процентов", Прабхупада нахмурился и ответил: "Нет". 

Хотя "говорят", что Прабхупада якобы, снова упомянул "пятьдесят процентов" в !977 году в Лондоне, первым, кто произнес эти слова, был Брахмананда, и Прабхупада с ним не был согласен. 
 Я не хочу сказать, что Прабхупада не считал очень важным развитие _варнашрама-дхармы_ в ИСККОН. Но ссылаться на данное утверждение как на высказывание _маха-вакья_ - не самый лучший способ придать своим словам убедительность. Лучше поискать ссылки по данному вопросу в его книгах и лекциях, а затем использовать их для доказательства того, что развитие _варнашрама-дхармы_ необходимо.

 Есть , например, такое высказывание Прабхупады, которое вряд ли можно считать универсальным: "Если вам нужно распространять книги, то делайте это "не мытьем, так катаньем" _(письмо Бали Мардану, 30.09.72)_ В противовес этому высказыванию можно привести другие, например: "Вы должны знать тактику продажи, которая не вызывает в людях раздражения" _(письмо Бали Мардану, 30.09.72),_ или "Мы, как брахманы, должны быть честными во всех наших поступках".
 Нам часто приводят доказательства того, что лучший (единственный) способ удовлетворения Шрилы Прабхупады - проповедь и распространение его книг. Но есть также немало свидетельств тому, что Шрила Прабхупада принимает любое служение, совершаемое для выполнения миссии ИСККОН (письмо 74-9-46).
 Что будет лекарством от подобных злоупотреблений авторитетом Прабхупады? Высказывания, которые мы не можем подтвердить непосредственно цитатами, не следует использовать в качестве доказательств. Кроме того, не следует использовать изречения, сказанные при определенных обстоятельствах или же редко встречающиеся в комментариях, в качестве свидетельств _маха-вакья_.
Представлять наставления Прабхупады следует с учетом времени, места и личности (а чтобы делать это чисто, нам в своей проповеди нужно освободиться от чувства корысти). Например, письма Прабхупады были обращены к конкретным личностям в определенные периоды развития ИСККОН, но, хотя их можно изучать как указания общего порядка, как то, что дает вдохновение, высказываня нельзя рассматривать в отрыве от контекста...

Если мы действительно любим Шрилу Прабхупаду, мы должны следовать букве и духу самых главных его наставлений.
Мы должны найти точку равновесия между нашим личным следованиям указаниям Прабхупады и желанием помочь другим преданным поддерживать стандарты, установленные Прабхупадой. С одной стороны, нельзя становиться невыносимыми и, представляя указания Прабхупады, хватать других за глотку с требованием их выполнения. С другой стороны, мы не должны бояться того, чтобы подняться и сказать, что в действительности правильно и что соответствует указаниям, полученным в _парампаре._ Мы должны быть убеждены, что авторитет Прабхупады останется непоколебимым и без нашей "фильтрации". Мы должны быть нежными в наших отношениях друг с другом точно так же, как Прабхупада был нежен к нам.
 Мы также должны взять на себя ответственность за то, чтобы абсолютно точно знать, что в действительности говорил Прабхупада. Быть неуверенными в том, какие указания он давал - непростительно. В его книгах содержатся наставления _маха-вакья._ Если мы не знакомы с ними, то мы будем либо привносить собственные измышления, проповедуя как себе, так и остальным, либо сами станем жертвой чьего-либо злоупотребления авторитетом Прабхупады. Быть уверенным в том, что послание _парампары,_ передаваемое им, передается также без искажений, - это часть искреннего следования Прабхупаде ".

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

О, в этом вообще нет ничего особенного.
Люди очень любят находить себе оправдание в словах великих людей или шастрах.
Книги ШП соответсвуют ведической сиддханте, - это утверждают как вайшнавы, так и другие авторитетные последователи Вед.
Куда же делись шастры-гуру-садху? 
Прежде чем делать какое-то утверждение, нужно найти подтверждение в шастрах, затем уточнить у гуру и других садху. 
Это может помочь. 
Собственно, это должно стать привычкой у разумных людей - когда кто-то говорит "Так сказал Прабхупада" - 
нужно спросить где он это сказал, что по этому поводу говорят шастры, гуру и садху. 
Разве это так сверхъестественно трудно?

----------


## Варган

> Куда же делись шастры-гуру-садху? 
> Прежде чем делать какое-то утверждение, нужно найти подтверждение в шастрах, затем уточнить у гуру и других садху. 
> Это может помочь. 
> Собственно, это должно стать привычкой у разумных людей - когда кто-то говорит "Так сказал Прабхупада" - 
> нужно спросить где он это сказал, что по этому поводу говорят шастры, гуру и садху. 
> Разве это так сверхъестественно трудно?


Но ведь Шрила Прабхупада - это наш гуру, личный шикша гуру всех членов ИСККОН. К тому же, он - Садху. Как правило, он свои утверждения обосновывает ссылкой на шастру. Нужно ли сверяться с какими-то другими садху, если что-то говорил сам Шрила Прабхупада, особенно в книгах? Что делать, если мнения садху и гуру вдруг противоречат словам Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Хотя "говорят", что Прабхупада якобы, снова упомянул "пятьдесят процентов" в !977 году в Лондоне, первым, кто произнес эти слова, был Брахмананда, и Прабхупада с ним не был согласен. 
Я не хочу сказать, что Прабхупада не считал очень важным развитие варнашрама-дхармы в ИСККОН. Но ссылаться на данное утверждение как на высказывание маха-вакья - не самый лучший способ придать своим словам убедительность. Лучше поискать ссылки по данному вопросу в его книгах и лекциях, а затем использовать их для доказательства того, что развитие варнашрама-дхармы необходимо.
Kasturika d.d. 

Порой на местах используя власть злоупотребляют авторитетом Шрилы Прабхупады.
Игнорируется резолюция GBC о необходимости варнашрамы-дхармы в ИСККОН.
Людям навязывается ложное отречение и фанатизм.
Попытки обратить на это внимание на местах вызывают давление.
Видимо нужен комитет который бы выявлял отклонения.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Порой на местах используя власть злоупотребляют авторитетом Шрилы Прабхупады.
> Игнорируется резолюция GBC о необходимости варнашрамы-дхармы в ИСККОН.
> Людям навязывается ложное отречение и фанатизм.
> Попытки обратить на это внимание на местах вызывают давление.
> Видимо нужен комитет который бы выявлял отклонения.


Рамачандра прабху, о чем Вы пишете? Какое "ложное отречение и фанатизм"? Это уже много лет в ИСККОН не проповедуют.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Приписывание Шриле Прабхупаде слов "подтверждающих" чьи-то эгоистические желания - это не новое явление во вселенной.
Так же точно поступал Равана по отношению к Господу Шиве. Однажды он до того обнаглел, что попытался поднять Кайлаш и унести к себе на Ланку. Нужно понимать, что таким образом "служа" Шриле Прабхупаде эти люди идут по стопам Раваны. И завершение их пути вряд ли будет отличаться от конца Раваны.
Когда Господь Шива не согласный с такой трактовкой служения Ему слегка надавил на Кайлаш своей стопой, то руки Раваны прищемило. Он заорал на всю вселенную. Так он и получил свое новое имя - Равана.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Рамачандра прабху, о чем Вы пишете? Какое "ложное отречение и фанатизм"? Это уже много лет в ИСККОН не проповедуют.


Условия при первом посвящении........16+4.Это заставляет людей лицемерить.Это ,как,обратившись к врачу,получить наставление-сначала вылечись,а потом посмотрим.
Хотя в Чайтанья Чаритамрите написано..........

Чайтанйа Чаритамрита
Мадхйа Лила

ГЛАВА ДВАДЦАТЬ ТРЕТЬЯ
Любовь к Богу — высшая цель жизни

ТЕКСТЫ 14-15

"В начале должна быть вера. Затем появляется интерес к общению с чистыми преданными. После этого человек получает посвящение от духовного учителя и следует под его руководством регулирующим принципам. Таким образом ученик освобождается от всех вредных привычек и утверждается в преданном служении. После этого у преданного появляется вкус и привязанность. Таков путь садхана-бхакти, практики преданного служения в соответствии с регулирующими принципами. Мало-помалу углубляются эмоции, и в итоге пробуждается любовь. Так постепенно в преданном, у которого появился интерес к сознанию Кришны, развивается любовь к Богу".

Т.е следование принципам происходит уже после посвящения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Условия при первом посвящении........16+4.Это заставляет людей лицемерить.


Как же они собираются, лицемеря, быть учениками? Это подобно самоубийству. 

Бывают такие интересные случаи, когда преданным нетерпится получить духовное имя. Одна знакомая девушка рассказывала, что она хотела получить ради этого поскорей посвящение. Тогда духовный учитель просто дал ей "детское" духовное имя. И все стало замечательно))

Естественно, ученик должен нелицемерно рассказать о себе духовному учителю, а уж потом вести речь о посвящении.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но ведь Шрила Прабхупада - это наш гуру, личный шикша гуру всех членов ИСККОН. К тому же, он - Садху.


И даже более того, Шрила Прабхупада занимает положение _ачарьи_-основателя, _сампрадая-ачарьи._ Те личности, которые занимают такое уникальное положение являются либо "наделенными особыми полномочиями воплощениями Бога, либо вечно освобожденными спутниками Господа":
http://www.krishna.ru/acharya/727-th...of-iskcon.html
*Особое положение Шрилы Прабхупады как ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН*

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> И даже более того, Шрила Прабхупада занимает положение _ачарьи_-основателя, _сампрадая-ачарьи._ Те личности, которые занимают такое уникальное положение являются либо "наделенными особыми полномочиями воплощениями Бога, либо вечно освобожденными спутниками Господа":
> http://www.krishna.ru/acharya/727-th...of-iskcon.html
> *Особое положение Шрилы Прабхупады как ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН*


Возможно некоторые решили на местах что они ачарьи с ними нужно провести воспитательную работу в случае рецидива запрещать проповедовать! :swoon:  :stena:  :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Возможно некоторые решили на местах что они ачарьи с ними нужно провести воспитательную работу :


Для этого вы должны изучить все наставления Шрилы Прабхупады из его книг.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> И даже более того, Шрила Прабхупада занимает положение _ачарьи_-основателя, _сампрадая-ачарьи._ Те личности, которые занимают такое уникальное положение являются либо "наделенными особыми полномочиями воплощениями Бога, либо вечно освобожденными спутниками Господа":
> http://www.krishna.ru/acharya/727-th...of-iskcon.html
> *Особое положение Шрилы Прабхупады как ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН*


Шастры-гуру-садху - этот принцип Шрила Прабхупада принес. Он не хотел, чтобы преданные просто слушали его, он хотел, чтобы они изучали шастры.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> Приписывание Шриле Прабхупаде слов "подтверждающих" чьи-то эгоистические желания - это не новое явление во вселенной.
> Так же точно поступал Равана по отношению к Господу Шиве. Однажды он до того обнаглел, что попытался поднять Кайлаш и унести к себе на Ланку. Нужно понимать, что таким образом "служа" Шриле Прабхупаде эти люди идут по стопам Раваны. И завершение их пути вряд ли будет отличаться от конца Раваны.
> Когда Господь Шива не согласный с такой трактовкой служения Ему слегка надавил на Кайлаш своей стопой, то руки Раваны прищемило. Он заорал на всю вселенную. Так он и получил свое новое имя - Равана.


Да, интересная история... Откуда это? В "Рамаяне" вроде этого нет?

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> Хотя "говорят", что Прабхупада якобы, снова упомянул "пятьдесят процентов" в !977 году в Лондоне, первым, кто произнес эти слова, был Брахмананда, и Прабхупада с ним не был согласен. 
> Я не хочу сказать, что Прабхупада не считал очень важным развитие варнашрама-дхармы в ИСККОН. Но ссылаться на данное утверждение как на высказывание маха-вакья - не самый лучший способ придать своим словам убедительность. Лучше поискать ссылки по данному вопросу в его книгах и лекциях, а затем использовать их для доказательства того, что развитие варнашрама-дхармы необходимо.
> Kasturika d.d. 
> 
> Порой на местах используя власть злоупотребляют авторитетом Шрилы Прабхупады.
> Игнорируется резолюция GBC о необходимости варнашрамы-дхармы в ИСККОН.
> Людям навязывается ложное отречение и фанатизм.
> Попытки обратить на это внимание на местах вызывают давление.
> Видимо нужен комитет который бы выявлял отклонения.


Эээ. А кто-нибудь может сказать, что даст варнашрама-дхарма?
Как она поможет духовному прогрессу людей?
Если говорить о широкой публике - то там какая-то варнашрама есть.
А для преданных - что она даст? Преданные относятся к ачьюта-готре, они вне варн, одна семья Прабхупады. Ну или других ачарьев, если говорить о Гаудийя-матх.

Если сейчас давить на варнашраму - это приведет лишь к увеличению эксплуатации, коррупции и кастовости.
Нужно проповедовать богоцентрическое общество, а варнашрама придет, когда люди немного очистятся.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> И даже более того, Шрила Прабхупада занимает положение _ачарьи_-основателя, _сампрадая-ачарьи._ Те личности, которые занимают такое уникальное положение являются либо "наделенными особыми полномочиями воплощениями Бога, либо вечно освобожденными спутниками Господа":
> http://www.krishna.ru/acharya/727-th...of-iskcon.html
> *Особое положение Шрилы Прабхупады как ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН*


Это все хорошо, но это не значит, что мы должны выкинуть в топку все шастры.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Эээ. А кто-нибудь может сказать, что даст варнашрама-дхарма?
> Как она поможет духовному прогрессу людей?
> Если говорить о широкой публике - то там какая-то варнашрама есть.
> А для преданных - что она даст? Преданные относятся к ачьюта-готре, они вне варн, одна семья Прабхупады. Ну или других ачарьев, если говорить о Гаудийя-матх.
> 
> Если сейчас давить на варнашраму - это приведет лишь к увеличению эксплуатации, коррупции и кастовости.
> Нужно проповедовать богоцентрическое общество, а варнашрама придет, когда люди немного очистятся.


Простите, но варнашраму уже обсуждают тут: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8610

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это все хорошо, но это не значит, что мы должны выкинуть в топку все шастры.


Не нужно выбрасывать шастры. И тема не об этом.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> Но ведь Шрила Прабхупада - это наш гуру, личный шикша гуру всех членов ИСККОН. К тому же, он - Садху. Как правило, он свои утверждения обосновывает ссылкой на шастру. Нужно ли сверяться с какими-то другими садху, если что-то говорил сам Шрила Прабхупада, особенно в книгах? Что делать, если мнения садху и гуру вдруг противоречат словам Шрилы Прабхупады?


Мне кажется можно и так и так. Т.к. Шрила Прабхупада - признанный ачарья, причем не только вайшнавами, и серьезные знатоки Вед признают его положение - можно ограничится только констатацией факта, что какое-либо обсуждаемое утверждение действительно принадлежит ШП и это закреплено в его книгах.
Но можно и провести более подробное исследование - посмотреть первоисточники, комментарии других ачарьев.
У последней позиции есть одно достоинство - вы оттачиваете свой разум. И если в будущем какой-нибудь мошенник потребует от вас безусловной веры в его слова на основании его утверждений что он - "такой же, как Прабхупада", "истинный последователь Прабхупады", "его единственный настоящий ученик" и т.д. и т.п. - вы будете знать как действовать. Разве такого не бывало?
Разве Прабхупада писал только свои комментарии? Зачем он приводил оригинальный санскрит, даже бенгали?
Не ленитесь!

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> Простите, но варнашраму уже обсуждают тут: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8610


ОК

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> Не нужно выбрасывать шастры. И тема не об этом.


Об этом об этом. Именно, 108%% об этом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мне кажется можно и так и так. Т.к. Шрила Прабхупада - признанный ачарья, причем не только вайшнавами, и серьезные знатоки Вед признают его положение - можно ограничится только констатацией факта, что какое-либо обсуждаемое утверждение действительно принадлежит ШП и это закреплено в его книгах.
> Но можно и провести более подробное исследование - посмотреть первоисточники, комментарии других ачарьев.


А если кто-то в своем исследовании не найдет подтверждений наставлениям _ачарьи_ в первоисточниках, что дальше делать? 




> ...


Любопытно, если вы обсуждаете серьезные темы, то почему с вымышленным именем? Странно это.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> А если кто-то в своем исследовании не найдет подтверждений наставлениям _ачарьи_ в первоисточниках, что дальше делать?


Искать пока не найдет. Если Шрила Прабхупада - признан другими садху, то как это может быть? Шрила Прабхупада говорил что-то против шастр? Тогда он не был бы ачарьей. Возможна ситуация, когда мы сами не понимаем шастры и как их применять. Допустим, есть наставление шастр, что нужно повторять 64 круга Маха-мантры ежедневно. ШП говорит - повторяйте 16 кругов и занимайтесь практическим служением, ходите на арати, классы и т.д. Но при этом он не говорит "Не повторяйте 64 круга". Смысл шастр в том, что надо повторять, и ШП говорит об этом, но в приложении к западным людям. Он просто старается комбинировать анги бхакти, конечно упоминая, что шраванам-киртанам - самое главное. 





> Любопытно, если вы обсуждаете серьезные темы, то почему с вымышленным именем? Странно это.


Ad personem? Если я что-то глупое скажу - мое имя меня не спасет, ни вымышленное, ни... другое вымышленное.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

У Шрилы Прабхупады другое мнение о Варнашраме :angel:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если я что-то глупое скажу - мое имя меня не спасет, ни вымышленное, ни... другое вымышленное.


От анонима не ожидается хорошего общения, вряд ли преданные отнесутся с серьёзностью к словам Иванова Ивана Иваныча. Хотя, это тоже к теме не имеет никакого отношения, просто так, для информации.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> От анонима не ожидается хорошего общения, вряд ли преданные отнесутся с серьёзностью к словам Иванова Ивана Иваныча. Хотя, это тоже к теме не имеет никакого отношения, просто так, для информации.


Ага, это значит, что если человек вам знаком - он не врет?
Ни к чему не нужно относится слишком серьезно. Это не помогает.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Дорогие преданные сверяйте все лекции с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады! :pandit: 
Если вы заметили что искажают нашу философию, срочно сообщайте кто где и когда это делает! :cool: 
Я слышал если при нас искажают шастры это плохая карма надо как-то реагировать. :swoon: 
Пора создать комитет который следил бы за чистотой проповеди! :cool: 
Итак высылайте вашу информацию будем создавать архив! :umnik2: 
Надо спасать невинные души! :help:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ни к чему не нужно относится слишком серьезно. Это не помогает.


То, что вы говорите, не соответствует религиозным принципам.
Шрила Прабхупада обучает нас тому, что правдивость, _сатья_ - "главный принцип всех религий".
И в Кали-Югу правдивость - это последняя опора (нога) религии.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Публикация неотредактированных писем Шрилы Прабхупады вызывает противоречивые мнения. Некоторым преданным кажется, что к письмам следует относиться, как к чему-то личному, другим кажется, что письма должны быть доступны для всех преданных, но не для всего остального общества без разбора. Письма уже сами по себе являются бона ФИДЕ, и наша цель состоит в том, чтобы изучать их, тем самым увеличивая наш энтузиазм и улучшая выполнение преданного служения.
Письма Прабхупады, если можно так выразиться, не так авторитетны, как его книги, поскольку довольно специфичны и относятся к определённым ситуациям.
 Свою корреспонденцию Прабхупада адресовал конкретным личностям (или же группе преданных) с учётом времени и ситуаций в храмах. Обычно он писал, отвечая на вопросы своих учеников. К сожалению, у нас нет самих писем его учеников, которые могли бы помочь нам понять, почему Прабхупада говорил в каком-то случае именно так и как он применял философию сознания Кришны в зависимости от образа мыслей определённой личности.
Хотя его письма не могут быть руководством к действию для всех и каждого, они очень важны для того, кому предназначались. Прабхупада лично наставлял своих учеников во всём, что касалось их преданного служения. Указания, данные в письме одному преданному, могут не подходить другому (например, Прабхупада сказал мне, чтобы я продолжал работать в министерстве социального обеспечения, а позже – что я могу оставить эту работу). Именно по этой причине Прабхупада запретил распространение его писем по разным центрам. 
 У преданных было принято делать ксерокопии писем Прабхупады (если кто-то из них такое письмо получал), затем мы рассылали копии по всем центрам. Но в 1968 году Прабхупада написал нам: «Иногда письма бывают личные и конфиденциальные, если их будут читать все, они могут подействовать прямо противоположным образом» _(письмо Брахмананде от 28.09.69)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

…Если письма Прабхупада уместны не всегда, то стоит ли вообще ссылаться на них? Да!
К примеру, департамент государственных сборов шлёт письма налогоплатильщикам, учитывая финансовое положение каждого, но эту деловую переписку изучают юристы и все заинтересованные в работе департамента. 
 Когда мы научимся чувствовать контекст письма, мы сможем почувствовать также, что значит «быть» Прабхупадой, сможем следить за ходом его мыслей. В письмах мы «видим человека без грима». 
Нельзя привязываться к диете, состоящей из одних только писем Прабхупады, как нельзя руководствоваться одними лишь его письмами в спорах. В книгах Прабхупады есть высказывания по разным вопросам, отражающие мнения как «за», так и «против», а также высказывания, уравновешивающие противоположные точки зрения. В письмах же он говорил при каких-то конкретных обстоятельствах. И поскольку в письмах Прабхупада обращается к разным людям, то содержание его писем не всегда применимо для всех и каждого. Поэтому не стоит поверхностным образом собирать доказательства, подтверждающие только одну точку зрения, нужно рассматривать все стороны вопроса, обратившись к комментариям Шрилы Прабхупады. Нужно внимательно изучать письма для того, чтобы научиться учитывать время и место, [при этом можно использовать техники чтения, упомянутые ранее].

(продолжение следует)

----------


## Вишишта даса

> " " Есть немало высказываний, приписываемых Прабхупаде, достоверность которых сомнительна. Например, мы часто слышим, как преданные, защищая идею необходимости развития варнашрамы, приводят как высказывание Прабхупады слова о том, что он завершил только 50 процентов своей работы. Но откуда взялось подобное утверждение?


Это взялось из дневника воспоминаний Тамала Кришны Госвами.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Строго говоря ссылка на Прабхупада Лиламриту, как опровержение версии Тамала Кришны Госвами мне также видится сомнительным свидетельством. ПЛ тоже писалась на основе воспоминаний и транскрибированных материалов. Приводятся ли в этих двух версиях воспоминания об одной и той же беседе - ещё вопрос.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Впрочем разумный человек и так поймёт, что с процентами - это всё условные речевые обороты. Может так статься, что варнашрама будет восемьюдесятью или тридцатью процентами миссии. Как вообще их высчитать, по каким критериям? И, согласен, что вряд ли стоит так сильно акцентироваться и махать флагом с этими процентами. Лучше приводить прямое свидетельство, объясняющее значение и важность тех или иных направлений деятельности в рамках миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это взялось из дневника воспоминаний Тамала Кришны Госвами.


Да, все сходится. Если 2 ученика услышали от Прабхупады разные вещи, о которых он тем более не писал в книгах, то это не является Абсолютным утверждением Ачарьи, _маха-вакья_, и мы не можем приводить его, как аргумент в обсуждениях.
Как раз на этом акцентирует наше внимание Е.С.Шрила Сатсварупа дас Госвами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Рассмотрим пример: 
Преданные спрашивали Прабхупаду – можно ли им или другим заниматья бизнесом.
 В одном письме (71-11-29) Прабхупада отвечает: «Карандхара только что сообщил мне, что наша команда «Духовное небо» приносит доход один миллион долларов в год, и эти деньги используются для Кришны. Какая же это майя?...»
 Или (76-1-58): «Вы написали, что некоторым стоило бы заняться бизнесом. Я согласен. Пусть все _грихастхи,_ желающие заняться бизнесом, займутся этим всерьёз…»
 Но с другой стороны (75-11-74): «Что касается Денвера, зачем они занимаются бизнесом? Это создает плохую атмосферу. Наш единственный бизнес – продажа книг… Занявшись бизнесом и превратившись в _карми,_ вы разрушите свою духовную жизнь…»
А вот ещё одно письмо (73-10-25): «Пока мы не окрепнем в сознании Кришны, заниматься материальными делами и бизнесом очень опасно. Образ мыслей бизнесмена свойственен нашей природе, и как только появляется малейшая возможность, это умонастроение становится ещё сильней. У нас уже есть программа по распространению книг. Лучше не заниматься никаким другим бизнесом…»

 Есть письма, в которых Прабхупада пишет, что мы должны распространять книги любыми способами («не мытьём, так катаньем» (письмо Бали-мардану, 30.09.72), а в других говорится, что мы должны быть очень честными (Рупануге, 9.01.75).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Изучая письма Шрилы Прабхупады, мы будем наблюдать, как развивался ИСККОН, как Прабхупада проявлял гибкость, как он вдохновлялся, разочаровывался или испытывал отвращение, видя недостойное поведение своих учеников. В 1969 году Прабхупада написал Ваманадеве письмо, в котором воодушевлял его, как грихастку, говоря, что семьи должны проповедовать, открывая новые центры. К 1971 году «волны воздействия майи унесли такое количество семейных пар», что Прабхупада прямо говорит: «Если они обещают не расставаться ни при каких обстоятельствах, а также вместе работать, служа Господу, то я даю согласие на брак и свои благословения. В противном случае – нет» (письмо Бхагавану 7.07.71). В 1972 году Прабхупада сказал, что грихастхам следует жить вне храма и содержать себя самим : «…они должны иметь это ввиду и приготовиться к тому, чтобы взять на себя это бремя».
 Ещё позже он сказал: «Пусть они женятся на свой страх и риск. Я больше не могу давать своё согласие каждому…»(письмо Харшарани, 28.02.72). И в конце концов в 1976 году он написал: «К духовному учителю нельзя обращаться, ища решения своим проблемам, связанным с браком. Это не является обязанностью гуру» (письмо Сукрити, 21.02.76)...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Мы также можем видеть, как Прабхупада решает бытовые проблемы, возникающие в управлении храмами: «Что касается тарелок, то каждый, вкушающий прасадам, должен мыть за собой тарелку. Иначе одному человеку придётся мыть очень много посуды. Поэтому даже гости должны мыть свои тарелки. Так принято в храме. Не оставляйте это одному человеку» (письмо Анирудхе, Сан-Франциско, 9.04.68)

Есть очень много писем, в которых Прабхупада вдохновляет преданных, и для них его письма имеют большую важность. Преданные часто обращаются к письмам Прабхупады, в которых говорится об особых видах служения, ища в них поддержку собственным начинаниям. В них очень много ссылок на распространение книг, поэтому мы можем понять, какое большое значение придавал Прабхупада этому служению: «Нет никакого сомнения в том, что распространение книг – наша самая главная обязанность…»
Что касается других видов служения, то, может быть, есть одна или две ссылки на них, но и этого достаточно, чтобы вдохновлять преданных с энтузиазмом продолжать выполнение их преданного служения. 
Например, Прабхупада написал одному преданному письмо, в котором поздравлял его с избранием на пост мэра города (72-2-23). Он хвалил чету домохозяев за распространение ими сознания Кришны по радио и в телевизионных программах (72-2-21). Другому преданному он написал, что в президиуме по делам религии должны быть наши люди, а следующего вдохновлял на проповедь среди ученых. Эти указания Прабхупады, вдохновляющие на служение, может цитировать любой преданный, желающий служить ему именно таким образом…

Иногда, читая письма, мы видим указания, не соответствующие сегодняшнему направлению деятельности ИСККОН. Указания стареют? Может быть. Письма следует рассматривать, учитывая время и обстоятельства, их содержание не всегда может быть применимо к сегодняшней обстановке. Это ещё одна из причин, по которой письма нельзя использовать как оправдание и обоснование нашего поведения – они были написаны при слишком специфичных обстоятельствах. В своих письмах Шрила Прабхупада пытался научить своих учеников тому, как применять сознание Кришны в различных ситуациях, учитывая образ мыслей разных людей. Эти письма – отражение хода его собственных мыслей, и, в отличие от комментариев, в них прослеживается большая гибкость подхода.
Но постоянно присутствующие в письмах моменты, не стареющие никогда, - это повторение шестнадцати кругов _джапы,_ выполнение четырёх правил, служение Кришне со всей преданностью и т.д. Однако следует добавить, что говорить, что мы должны быть привязаны к выполнению каких-то ОСОБЕННЫХ указаний, содержащихся в письмах Прабхупады, значит быть с нашей стороны немного сентиментальными. Если мы чувствуем контекст, то поймём суть письма, настроение Прабхупады и сможем руководствоваться этим настроением в нашем собственном случае.

 Подобным образом, преданные не должны использовать письма Прабхупады в качестве доказательств в спорах с другими преданными. Если преданный зачитывает нам письмо, чтобы показать, что наши действия не нравятся Прабхупаде, то опять же нужно рассматривать письмо в контексте. Прабхупада мог отговаривать одного преданного от выполнения совершаемого им служения, другого же, наоборот, он мог вдохновлять заняться именно этим служением. Хотя некоторые письма можно принять во внимание, окончательная проверка будет заключаться в том, подтверждается данное указание шастрами или нет. В конечном счёте, наиболее полно проповедь Прабхупады представляют его книги…

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Эта книга для тех, кто хочет стать зрелым преданным, умеющим правильно применять знание в жизни!

----------


## Варган

> Химавати даси вспоминает, как в 1975 году в Майапуре произошла беседа между Шрилой Прабхупадой и членом Джи-Би-Си. Он в частности жаловался: «Многие говорят: «Так сказал Прабхупада». Лучше принимать только то, что в книгах и на пленках». Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Нет, также и то, что я говорю в беседах. Многие вещи, о которых я говорю, не присутствуют в моих книгах». 
> Из книги "Беседы о варнашраме"
> Автор: Харе Кришна д.д.


ББТ издало много книг Шрилы Прабхупады на основе выдержек из его писем и бесед.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Химавати даси вспоминает, как в 1975 году в Майапуре произошла беседа между Шрилой Прабхупадой и членом Джи-Би-Си. Он в частности жаловался: «Многие говорят: «Так сказал Прабхупада». Лучше принимать только то, что в книгах и на пленках». Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Нет, также и то, что я говорю в беседах. Многие вещи, о которых я говорю, не присутствуют в моих книгах». 
>  Из книги "Беседы о варнашраме"
>  Автор: Харе Кришна д.д.
> 
> 
> ББТ издало много книг Шрилы Прабхупады на основе выдержек из его писем и бесед.


Конечно, поскольку в письмах и беседах Шрилы Прабхупады есть много таких важных моментов, которых нет в его комментариях. И много филосовских вопросов в том числе.

Из _"Шрила Прабхупада Шикшамриты":_ Незадолго до того, как Шрила Прабхупада покинул этот бренный мир и возвратился в вечное, блаженное царство Голоки Вриндаваны, Шубхананда-дас высказал ему свое желание составить энциклопедию его наставлений, в которой материал был бы скомпонован по темам.

 Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Это очень хорошее предложение»: http://gauragorsk.ru/index.php/iskko...ly-prabkhupady

----------


## Варган

> Варган, а дайте цитату из книг, где записан этот запрет: не принимать историй о Шриле Прабхупаде от его учеников? Тем более, если эти истории не противоречат его наставлениям, данным в книгах? Мне не встречалось таких его указаний.


_*Говоря, человек обязан цитировать шастру, а иначе его слова - это просто его ментальная стряпня*._

"Вот почему святой брахман нарушил свое молчание и стал отвечать Махарадже Прахладе. Однако эти ответы не были выдуманы им. На это указывают слова _йатха-шрутам_, что означает «как я слышал от авторитетов». В системе парампары, когда человек задает добросовестный вопрос, он получает на него добросовестный ответ. 
Отвечая на вопросы, ни в коем случае не следует пытаться сочинять или изобретать что-то. *Человек обязан ссылаться на шастры и давать ответы в соответствии с ведическим объяснением*. Слова _йатха-шрутам_ указывают на ведическое знание. Веды называются _шрути_, потому что это знание получают, слушая авторитетные источники. Утверждения Вед называют шрути-праманой. *Человеку следует цитировать подтверждение из шрути — Вед или ведической литературы, — и тогда его утверждения будут правильными. А иначе его слова будут порождены его ментальной стряпнёй*".
(ШБ 7.13.23, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады).




> "Therefore the saintly brahmana did not remain silent, but began to answer. These answers, however, were not concocted by him. This is indicated by the words yatha-srutam, meaning "as I have heard from the authorities."
> In the parampara system, when the questions are bona fide the answers are bona fide. No one should attempt to create or manufacture answers. One must refer to the sastras and give answers according to Vedic understanding. The words yatha-srutam refer to Vedic knowledge. The Vedas are known as sruti because this knowledge is received from authorities. The statements of the Vedas are known as sruti-pramana. 
> One should quote evidence from the sruti—the Vedas or Vedic literature—and then one's statements will be correct. Otherwise one's words will proceed from mental concoction".


-----------------------------------

"Наша проповедь должна основываться на материале из наших книг и ни на чём-то, взятом откуда-то ещё". (Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Праджапати дасу)




> "Our preaching must be based upon the subject matter from books and nothing outside of them". ( Letter to Prajapati -- Los Angeles 16 June, 1972)
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/Letter_to..._16_June,_1972


-------------------------------------

Комнатная беседа с Кэролом Камероном - 9 мая 1975, Перт

ПарамахаМса: Да. У них есть осовремененная Библия, написанная с использованием современной терминологии.

Прабхупада: Поэтому, если вы что-то меняете, то авторитетность утрачивается. *В точности как в нашем Обществе, иногда люди делают что-то глупое и заявляют: "Прабхупада сказал" (смеётся). Они так поступают. Мы об этом знаем. Всё разрушается именно таким образом.* Поэтому Кришна сказал: _са кааленеха махатаа його наштаХ каунтейа_ (БГ 4.2): "И в течением времени эта йога была утрачена. Поэтому я повторяю то же самое, рассказываю тебе древнюю философию". 




> Room Conversation with Carol Cameron -- May 9, 1975, Perth
> ParamahaMsa: Yes. They have a modern Bible, using all modern terminology.
> Prabhupaada: So when you change, then the authority is lost. Just like in our Society, sometimes they do something nonsense and they, *"Prabhupaada said."* (laughter) They are doing that. We know that. Things deteriorated like that. Therefore KRSNa said, _sa kaaleneha mahataa yogo naSTaH kaunteya_ (BG 4.2): "And in due course of time, this yoga was lost. Therefore I am repeating the same thing, old philosophy, to you."
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/Room_Conv...9,_1975,_Perth


-------------------------------

Утренняя прогулка -- 1 июля 1975 г. Дэнвер.

Харикеша: Многие преданные цитируют вас, что... Они говорят, что не нужно есть зерновые, что вы сказали: зерно предназначено для животных.

Прабхупада: Я...

Тамала Кришна: Но Прабхупада ест зерновые (смеётся).

Харикеша: Я говорил им об этом.

Прабхупада: *Негодяи, они говорят: "Прабхупада говорит". И вы верите этому.*




> Morning Walk -- July 1, 1975, Denver
> HarikeZa: A lot of devotees are quoting you that... They say that there is no need to eat grains, that you said grains were for the animals.
> Prabhupaada: I am...
> Tamaala KRSNa: But Prabhupaada is eating grains. (laughter)
> HarikeZa: I tell them that.
> Prabhupaada: *Rascal, they say, "Prabhupaada says."* And you believe that. (break)
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/Morning_W...,_1975,_Denver


-----------------------------------

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В точности как в нашем Обществе, иногда люди делают что-то глупое и заявляют: "Прабхупада сказал" (смеётся). Они так поступают. Мы об этом знаем. Всё разрушается именно таким образом.





> Утренняя прогулка -- 1 июля 1975 г. Дэнвер.
> 
> Харикеша: Многие преданные цитируют вас, что... Они говорят, что не нужно есть зерновые, что вы сказали: зерно предназначено для животных.
> 
> Прабхупада: Я...
> 
> Тамала Кришна: Но Прабхупада ест зерновые (смеётся).
> 
> Харикеша: Я говорил им об этом.
> ...


 Естественно, Шрила Прабхупада не приветствовал, когда ученики что-то выдумывают про него. Но если истории подтверждают философию Шримад Бхагаватам и не обманывают преданных, то их нужно пересказывать.
Наши духовные учителя не негодяи,  они не желают зла и говорят только то, что говорил Прабхупада. Варган, извините, но вам нужно искать общения старших вайшнавов и избегать критики преданных. А то у вас одни и те же претензии к преданным. Я точно не смогу помочь.

----------


## Варган

> Естественно, Шрила Прабхупада не приветствовал, когда ученики что-то выдумывают про него. Но если истории подтверждают философию Шримад Бхагаватам и не обманывают преданных, то их нужно пересказывать.
> Наши духовные учителя не негодяи,  они не желают зла и говорят только то, что говорил Прабхупада. Варган, извините, но вам нужно искать общения старших вайшнавов и избегать критики преданных. А то у вас одни и те же претензии к преданным. Я точно не смогу помочь.


Матушка Кастурика, я всего лишь следую разумным наставлениям Шрилы Сатсварупы даса Госвами, которые Вы привели в этой теме: 




> "Мы также должны взять на себя ответственность за то, чтобы абсолютно точно знать, что в действительности говорил Прабхупада. Быть неуверенными в том, какие указания он давал - непростительно. В его книгах содержатся наставления _маха-вакья._ Если мы не знакомы с ними, то мы будем либо привносить собственные измышления, проповедуя как себе, так и остальным, либо сами станем жертвой чьего-либо злоупотребления авторитетом Прабхупады. Быть уверенным в том, что послание _парампары,_ передаваемое им, передается также без искажений, - это часть искреннего следования Прабхупаде ".


Простите, если это доставило Вам беспокойство.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Простите, если это доставило Вам беспокойство.


Да, меня беспокоит то, как разумные наставления интерпретируются в нашем движении. Очень беспокоит критика преданных.

----------


## Варган

> Очень беспокоит критика преданных.


В пожелании: "Вам нужно избегать критики", - также содержится подспудная критика адресата. Возникает порочный круг типа :"Никогда не говори: "Никогда"" (а сам уже сказал).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В пожелании: "Вам нужно избегать критики", - также содержится подспудная критика адресата..


Да, вы правы. Прошу вас простить меня за критику и ложные обвинения.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Харе Кришна! 




> Человеку следует цитировать подтверждение из шрути — Вед или ведической литературы, — и тогда его утверждения будут правильными. А иначе его слова будут порождены его ментальной стряпнёй


О, это точно. Например в интернете мне приходилось встречать переводы лекций одного чистого вайшнава - старшего преданного. Он очень хороший преданный, у него крепкая садхана. Но ИМХО плох как человек. И это печально, потому что критика, порожденная собственной гордостью и завистью, ведет со временем и к физическим падениям.

Многие начинающие преданные сталкивались с этими заявлениями и не знали, что делать и кого слушать... Этот старший критиковал других старших: одного за якобы либеральный подход к майявади, который тот проявил в своей книге, и что та книга - вообще ничто (хотя мне самому она принесла в свое время много вдохновения, и моим родным - тоже, даже сейчас я советую читать ее заинтересованным людям). И что все, в ней написанное, якобы противоречит Прабхупаде. Говорят, что опосля он даже извинялся. Но думаете, он покаялся? Спустя какое-то время он стал критиковать уже ДРУГОГО преданного - что у того на фестивалях, дескать, девушки чуть ли не стриптиз показывают  :shok:  Мне это чем-то напомнило то время, когда Шрилу Прабхупаду критиковали его духовные братья, называя "свахой" за то, что тот проводил обряды бракосочетания - ведь это не положено санньяси... И вот именно: иначе, чем ментальной стряпней подобные выпады не назовешь. 

Мне кто-то может найти подтверждение из шрути, где сказано, что санньяси должен проводить виваху? Но Шрила Прабхупада проводил. Зачем он это делал? Может быть это был позыв его ума? Но так со временем мы может перейти к тому, что начнем критиковать и Шрилу Прабхупаду. И пойдем в один из Матхов или к бабаджи. Или может лучше сразу в пАрную йогу?




> В пожелании: "Вам нужно избегать критики", - также содержится подспудная критика адресата. Возникает порочный круг типа :"Никогда не говори: "Никогда"" (а сам уже сказал).


Но если речь идет о критике, НЕ порожденной завистью и гордостью, то критиковать имеет право лишь тот, кто занимает официальный руководящий пост. Это его обязанность, практически дхарма. Если же я не занимаю оного, то к чему моя критика? Или, тем более, если меня приглашают его занять и сделать лучше, а я не соглашаюсь, то возникают серьезные сомнения насчет того, способен ли я на последнее...

 Если я не являюсь начальником (и не соглашаюсь им становиться - хоть и приглашают), и сделать лучше, чем те, кто подвергается моей критике, но при этом продолжаю всех критиковать, то однажды меня могут застать в окружении прелестных тайских девчонок и гашишА. И будет очень печально и стыдно весело. Порядочные люди ведь никогда не радуются чьим-то падениям, я никому не желаю подобного.

----------


## Варган

Вячеслав прабху, в своих рассуждениях Вы попали в порочный логический круг: Вы утверждаете, что никто, кроме официального начальника, не имеет право критиковать, и одновременно подвергли критике некоего старшего вайшнава, не являясь его начальником. 

Вы никогда не попадёте в такой порочный круг, если изучите произведение  "Вайшнава-нинда" Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура,  где указано гораздо больше причин, которые делают критику уместной и правильной.  Вы могли бы поразмыслить, не вызваны ли действия того старшего вайшнава именно этими причинами. 

Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к БГ 10.4-5 так же пишет:
"_Сатйам_, правдивость, — это способность говорить правду ради блага других людей. Истину нельзя искажать. Расхожая мораль гласит, что правду следует говорить лишь в том случае, если она приятна собеседнику. Но правдивый человек так не поступает. Истину следует говорить прямо в глаза, чтобы люди знали, каково действительное положение вещей. Тот, кто предупреждает других: «_Этот человек — вор_», — говорит правду. Без сомнений и колебаний нужно говорить людям даже неприятную правду. Обладать правдивостью — значит излагать факты как они есть, ради блага других людей. Таково определение правдивости".

----------


## Варган

Подтверждение позиции Шрилы Сатсварупы даса Госвами по поводу того, что нельзя ссылаться на высказывания, приписываемые Шриле Прабхупаде в воспоминаниях любых людей, если его слова не подтверждаются письменно:

«И я слышал, что многие его офицеры делали всё, не информируя его, совсем как в нашем ИСККОН существует так много ложных вещей: «Прабхупада сказал это, Прабхупада сказал то»». 
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Кришнадасу, 07.11.1972

"And I have heard that his officers did everything without informing him, just like in our ISKCON there are so many false things: "Prabhupada said this, Prabhupada said that." 
Letter to Krsnadasa -- 7 November, 1972
________________________

"Итак, если вы меняете, то авторитетность теряется.  Совсем как в нашем обществе, иногда творят всякую чушь  и говорят: «Прабхупада сказал». (смеётся) Они поступают так. Мы об этом знаем. Так всё разрушается и вырождается". 
Беседа Шрилы Прабхупады в комнате, 09.05.1975

"So, when you change, then the authority is lost. Just like in our society, sometimes they do something nonsense and they say, "PrabhupAda said." (laughter) They are doing that. We know that. It is deteriorated like that".
Room Conversation with Carol Cameron -- May 9, 1975, Perth
_____________________________

"Я видел твоё письмо от 17 августа 1975 года и ознакомился с его содержанием. Я никогда не говорил, что нельзя больше вступать в брак. В любом случае по закону  вы можете вступать в брак. Как я могу возражать? Они не поняли меня. Существует так много [неправильных] вещей с фальшивым ярлыком «Прабхупада сказал»; *однако это не касается того, что исходит от меня в письменном виде*". 
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Омкаре от 02.09.1975

"I have seen your letter dated August 17, 1975 and have noted the contents. I never said there should be no more marriage. By all means legally you can get married. How can I object? They misunderstand me. Unless it is there from me in writing, there are so many things that "Prabhupada said."
Letter to Omkara -- Vrindaban 2 September, 1975
_____________________________

Утренняя прогулка -- 1 июля 1975 г. Дэнвер.

Харикеша: Многие преданные цитируют вас, что... Они говорят, что не нужно есть зерновые, что вы сказали: зерно предназначено для животных.
Прабхупада: Я...
Тамала Кришна: Но Прабхупада ест зерновые (смеётся).
Харикеша: Я говорил им об этом.
Прабхупада: Негодяи, они говорят: "Прабхупада говорит". И вы верите этому.

Morning Walk -- July 1, 1975, Denver
HarikeZa: A lot of devotees are quoting you that... They say that there is no need to eat grains, that you said grains were for the animals.
Prabhupaada: I am...
Tamaala KRSNa: But Prabhupaada is eating grains. (laughter)
HarikeZa: I tell them that.
Prabhupaada: Rascal, they say, "Prabhupaada says." And you believe that. (break)
_____________________________

«Что касается того, что нужно есть только два чапати и немного овощей, я никогда не говорил этого. Я не знаю, почему такие слухи распространяются *без письменного подтверждения моих слов*. Человек должен есть столько, сколько ему требуется». 
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Киртанананде от 22.02.1971

«So far as eating only two chopaties and a little vegetables daily, I never said that. I do not know why such news has spread without my written authority. One should eat as much as he requires».
Letter to Kirtanananda, February 22, 1971
_________________________

"Что касается твоих вопросов, мы не должны принимать никакого рода слухов, которые могут доходить; действовать на основании слухов - это не наш метод".
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Праджапати дасу от 16.06.1972

"Regarding your questions, we should not take any stock of rumors which may come, that is not our process to act upon rumors". 
Letter to Prajapati, 16.06.1972

----------

